
Make investments for your kids via our app, commission free - dwh2427
Hey guys, my team and I are working on an app for parents to invest and build their kids an investment portfolio that educates. We are looking for some beta testers. Please sign up to our waiting list if you&#x27;re interested - www.loved.com or message me your email,
Thanks
======
rgbrenner
might want to change this to include "Show HN:" so it appears on the show hn
page: [https://news.ycombinator.com/show](https://news.ycombinator.com/show)

It'll stay there longer because it wont needto compete with news articles.

Also, you have a typo on your custodial page.. "anyime"

~~~
greenyoda
Unfortunately, this project doesn't seem to meet the requirements for Show HN:

" _Show HN is for something you 've made that other people can play with. HN
users can try it out, give you feedback, and ask questions in the thread.

A Show HN needn't be complicated or look slick. The community is comfortable
with work that's at an early stage.

If your work isn't ready for people to try out yet, please don't do a Show HN.
Once it's ready, come back and do it then._"

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

If there's a waiting list to sign up for, it's not really something that
people can play around with yet.

~~~
dwh2427
Thanks will repost in a few days with an app store link

